
Show HN: Twithub, A hacked together Microblog for GitHub profile pages - mcat
https://github.com/takeshape/twithub
======
mshick
Creator of TwitHub here. AMA!

Also have an article about cobbling it together here for the curious:
[https://www.takeshape.io/articles/introducing-
twithub/](https://www.takeshape.io/articles/introducing-twithub/)

